# What color is the water?



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone know how the water is looking out at the nipple/edge? Any reports of good water?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

some friends of mine left out of perdido pass yesterday and went south 28 miles. they said the water was as pretty as it has been all year. he said it was not blue but it was a clear green color. said it is as cler as it has been. i know this prolly aint the area you are looking for but its a start.


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

On ripcharts.com it looks to be blue around the nipple spur and squiggle. It looks like there will be a nice color change running around the squiggles along the 100 fathom curve for quite a while.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It was blue starting at the 100 fathom line and clean blue green around the 50 fathom line


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

the most recent sat shots seem to dance around those spots.. here's the Sept 18 plankton composite-


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished all the way down to near the Spur yesterday back to the 131 and Nipple. Clean green just north of the Nipple, blue green at best down near the Spur.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

What did you catch Wade? Reports from six boats that fished the 100 fathom(elbow-nipple-131) were pretty encouraging a bunch of whities were raised (none caught yesterday)one blue released,lots of bait and a couple of 50# hoos. We'll see what the boats did that fished south and off the River did.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We were too close behind the front I think. Nada.....


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

we hit clean blue about 40 out of Biloxi and everything we we're in south of that was clean, never saw cobalt though

there we're a couple of nice hoo's in the Biloxi Bash yesterday......a 93 and an 83


----------

